# Apache stoppt



## HeinerPyt (19. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

ich habe mir den XAMPP 1.4.12 installiert. Da ist auch der Apache mit dabei. Wenn ich im Controllpanel den Apache starte erscheint kurz runninig und dann stop.

Woran kann das liegen, das der Apache nicht anläuft?


mfg
Heiner


----------



## NomadSoul (19. Oktober 2005)

Lass mich raten Du hast nebenher Skype laufen 
Beende Skype dann wirds gehen, oder aber geh in die Optionen von Skype und dann bei Verbindung Port 80 als alternative für eingehende verbndungen wegklicken.


----------



## HeinerPyt (19. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

der IIS könnte laufen. Wo und wie kann ich skype beenden wenn es wirklich so wäre?


mfg
Heiner


----------



## NomadSoul (19. Oktober 2005)

lach wenn der ISS läuft dann ist das auch eine Erklärung.. na Skype rechtsklick auf das Icon, und beenden.


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. Oktober 2005)

Oder alles laufen lassen und den Apache (per httpd.conf) auf einen anderen Port (z. B. 81 oder 8080) binden. Allerdings muss man dann den Browser auch so einstellen oder per Hand immer den Port mit an die URL pappen


----------

